# my cute little mold and soap cutter that I made!



## Milla (Jul 25, 2009)

It was a bit of work but I made my own 1 lb mold and soap cutter.  I bought a $5 piece of poplar from Menards with some hardware and made both of these.  

What I wouldn't do for a miter saw and table saw!  I had to use my miter box and hand saw for most of the work.  I have no idea if the soap cutter will work, but it's my first attempt.  If it doesn't cut straight then I have ideas for try #2.  

I followed Keith Brown's tutorial for making a mold.  He said he'd eventually post a tut for the soap cutter, but nothing yet.  Next is a 2 lb mold.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm thoroughly impressed. Looks like you did a great job. I make 1# batches and would love a "slicing soap outfit" like that!


----------



## krissy (Jul 25, 2009)

your cutter is awesome!! i want one of those!!!


----------



## Milla (Jul 25, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> your cutter is awesome!! i want one of those!!!



Thanks!  It's FAR from perfect.  I have it set to cut 1-1/8" bars.  If I want to do 1" bars I'll put cardboard in front of the stopper.  I have some soap in my old mold that I just made so hopefully in a day or so I can cut it.

I should've used my circular saw to cut the slots, but TOTALLY forgot we had one hidden.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 25, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  oh, milla, they look terrific!

really nice job on the mold.  being able to slide the soap out is such a nice thing!

you should be proud of yourself and take real satisfaction that EVERYTHING about your soap is handmade!


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2009)

Verrrry nice and verrrrry professional looking.  Yay for you, Milla!

Tanya


----------



## Milla (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> :shock:  oh, milla, they look terrific!
> 
> really nice job on the mold.  being able to slide the soap out is such a nice thing!
> 
> you should be proud of yourself and take real satisfaction that EVERYTHING about your soap is handmade!



  Thanks!    

I actually am proud of myself.  I usually don't give myself props (ha ha), but I am today.


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 25, 2009)

great work! Love the soap cutter.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice job!! I also have a chefmate cutter, but I use it in a plastic mitre box. 

 Go You!!    

Jude


----------



## Rosey (Jul 25, 2009)

They look really awesome!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 25, 2009)

Unreal! That's a very nice mould!
And the cutter is great!

You've inspired me, yet again!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

You should be very proud of yourself , you made yourself a great cutter , I love your idea and the mold is fantastic . You Rock .


Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! your mould is so precise and proper looking. I'm utterly impressed.


----------



## Vonna (Jul 26, 2009)

Love them both!!! If I would even attempt to make something like that it would come out soooo wonky and crooked!     Great Job!!


----------



## Milla (Jul 26, 2009)

I just used my soap cutter this morning to cut my egg and lemon shampoo soap and OMG it's so fast!  It's not perfect, but better than me cutting on my own.  

I can also cut from both ends and just use the edge of the wood as a guide and cut to any width.  I cut my soap into all different sizes since it's for shampoo and every cut is super smooth and pretty straight.  

I definitely have ideas for cutter #2, but this one is good enough for now.


----------



## Dixie (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm very impressed and very jealous! You did a great job!


----------



## LJA (Jul 29, 2009)

****, you NAILED it!  (hee...I had to do it)  :wink:


----------



## MsBien (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, they look great.  I wish I had that kind of talent.

Stacie


----------



## Dixie (Jul 29, 2009)

LJA
[quoteDamn, you NAILED it! (hee...I had to do it)  [/quote]

 :roll:


----------



## Milla (Jul 29, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> ****, you NAILED it!  (hee...I had to do it)  :wink:



You are just so dang witty!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 30, 2009)

You deliverd top work there! Congratulations!


----------



## luxurious bubbles (Sep 27, 2009)

Those look great! How did the cutter work for ya?


----------



## Milla (Sep 27, 2009)

luxurious bubbles said:
			
		

> Those look great! How did the cutter work for ya?



Thanks!  The cutter works great!  I'm so glad I made one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Great job Milla! 
My husband also made my mold from that same Youtube video. It turned out great, but it's for a 4-pound loaf. I was thinking ahead- but I'm only making 1-pound batches right now. I just block the mold at the right size for each batch, but it's a bit of a hassle. 
I might have to pester him to make me a 1 and 2 pound mold. These look great and I love your cutter!! 

Fantastic work~!!


----------



## cwayneu (Sep 27, 2009)

Very cool Milla. They look very nice.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm still asking DH to make me one of these cutters.
I think I'm a just gonna have to do it myself!! :roll:


----------



## Milla (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks everybody!  Chrissy, just tell hubby that I made both the mold and the cutter in an afternoon with minimal tools.  It actually didn't take that long.  I would make the front stopper taller or as tall as the sides otherwise the soap wants to bed over the stopper.  I bought more wood to fix it. 

soapisfun, you can never have too many molds!  I wish I had two 1 lb molds.  That way I can get more test batches done!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

I just have to say the cutter is the best one I have used to date . I was very cutting challenged before my hubby made me a "Milla" cutter .Thanks again Milla .  YOU ROCK !!


----------



## CandiceW (Oct 5, 2009)

wow awesome! Those look great!
Can you pretty please share the link to tutorial?

Thanks!


----------



## CandiceW (Oct 9, 2009)

bump?


----------



## Milla (Oct 16, 2009)

CandiceW said:
			
		

> wow awesome! Those look great!
> Can you pretty please share the link to tutorial?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry I missed this!  There isn't a tutorial for the cutter, but there is one for the mold and it's from this forum.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7168

You'll see that Keith made a soap cutter in there.  It's the same width as the soap mold.  The only difference is putting some cuts in for your cutting blade.  If you want 1" soaps, put it in 1".  I didn't have any good tools so I used a jig saw.  I used finishing nails and glue to put it all together.  Kind of a pain.  It works and that's all that matters to me.  I'm debating making another one for 1" cuts and maybe straighter too!


----------

